# "tilted" uterus?



## stardogs (Sep 10, 2010)

Not sure if this is the best place, but not sure of any better one for it LOL

At my last annual exam, my dr. mentioned that I had a tilted uterus. DH and I are eventually planning to have a child (probably starting to TTC in about 18 months) and I was wondering if anyone knew how that might effect my ability to conceive and how a pregnancy goes? Just curious really so figured I'd ask - I didn't think to ask my dr. at the time, though she seemed pretty nonchalant about it.


----------



## jmarroq (Jul 2, 2008)

I have that condition and I have always been very fertile!

I was once told that the uterus will eventually tilt in the right direction while pregnant due to the weight of the fetus, but if it doesn't, it could cause a problem, and they may need to intervene...not sure how.

Had one miscarriage in between children but didn't have any issues with the uterus not tilting the right way at the right time during the other pregnancies.

The only other issue I know of, is that a tilted uterus can cause certain procedures to be trickier and more painful, like placement of an IUD.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

It's fairly common (I have it too) and is not supposed to cause any fertility issues.

Good luck TTC!


----------



## stardogs (Sep 10, 2010)

Good to know! I figured it wasn't something major given my dr's lack of concern, but it's always good to learn. And the tilt would def explain why my IUD was very uncomfortable during placement! I was wondering if I had a lower pain tolerance than I thought or something. LOL


----------



## ISISandOSIRIS (Jun 20, 2011)

I also have a tilted uterus (it's about as common as being left-handed). It took me forever to conceive, but I was assured by many specialists that it was NOT because of that. The only thing you may notice is period cramping occurs in the lower back rather than abdomen. While pregnant, my lower back hurts as my uterus expands, but once the baby fills out the uterus sort of inflates and "rights" itself. Also, it may be more difficult to see an early pregnancy on ultrasound since it's more tuckered away back there. Otherwise, no worries.


----------

